# Caribbean Vacations Forums > The Rest of the French West Indies >  >  National Holiday Declared in Antigua/Barbuda

## stbartshopper

Rest in Peace Sir Lester Bryant Bird. 
Holiday is on August 26, 2021.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/antigua...birds-funeral/

----------

